# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  كاربردي ترين زبان برنامه نويسي موبايل

## amirtaji

من يك سوال دارم
كدام زبان برنامه نويسي در حال حاضر با توجه به گسترش سيستم هامل اندرويد خوب هست
من مبتدي هستم و ميخوام تازه شروع كنم
به همين جهت ترجيح ميدم زباني رو انتخاب كنم كه تمام سيستم عامل ها رو پشتيباني كنه و اگر برنامه اي نوشتم كار ناقص نمونه
ويندوز موبايل - سيمبين - اندرويد و جاوا و ...
برنامه هايي كه من ميخوام بنويسم با فايل هاي سيستمي و فايل هاي نصب برنامه ها و در كل با اين جور از دسته ها سر و كار داره به همين خاطر برنامه اي معرفي كنيد كه بشه به اين فايل ها دسترسي داشت
يك مثال ساده مثلا برنامه اي كه با اجراش تمام كانتكت شما رو zip و در مموري خارجي قرار ميده
در صورت امكان لينك دانلود و اموزش رو هم قرار بديد ممنون ميشم

----------


## powerboy2988

خوب با توجه به بازار(البته نظر شخصی منه) Android از همه بیشتر فروش داره... 

چون دستگاه هایی که Android دارند با قیمت های متفاوت موجود هستش تو بازار(Iphone گرونه..)

تو برنامه نویسی تو Android دستت خیلی باز هستش و راحت با device می تونی کار کنی...

----------


## amirtaji

ممنون از راهنماييت
اما شما جواب رو كامل نداديد
نام زبان برنامه نويسي؟
لينكهاي مرتبط اموزشي؟

و سوال اصلي من اين هست كه زباني هست كه تمام سيستم عامل هاي موبايل رو پشتيباني كنه و براي اونها خروجي بگيره؟

----------


## powerboy2988

تو Android شما از زبان برنامه نویسی Java استفاده می کنی....

لینک هم تو google سرچ کنی به وفور پیدا می کنی..... تو همین سایت هم گذاشتم... 

واسه سوال آخرت... با J2ME می تونی کار کنی... اما فایده نداره خیلی اذیت میشی... بهتره از همون زبان واسه همون platform استفاده کنی....

----------


## amirtaji

فكر كنم براي شروع J2ME بد نباشه

1- ايا با اين زبان ميشه به تمام فايلهاي سيستمي و غير سيستمي موبايل دسترسي داشت
مثلا ميخوام يك پكيج بسازم كه با نصبش يك برنامه اپديت بشه
ايا امكان پذيره؟
2- J2ME كدام سيستم عامل ها رو ساپورت ميكنه؟

----------


## powerboy2988

حالا بستگی به کاری که داره می تونی از یک محیط شروع کنی

1- با J2ME کار نکردم ... می تونی یک سرچ بکنی دوست عزیز
2- 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Pl..._Micro_Edition
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...s-support-j2me
http://onjava.com/onjava/2001/03/08/J2ME.html

----------


## mahdi68

> فكر كنم براي شروع J2ME بد نباشه
> 
> 1- ايا با اين زبان ميشه به تمام فايلهاي سيستمي و غير سيستمي موبايل دسترسي داشت
> مثلا ميخوام يك پكيج بسازم كه با نصبش يك برنامه اپديت بشه
> ايا امكان پذيره؟
> 2- J2ME كدام سيستم عامل ها رو ساپورت ميكنه؟


نخیر به فایل های سیستمی دسترسی ندارید

----------


## amirtaji

خوب شما چه چه زباني رو پيشنهادي ميديد كه مشكل من حل بشه
من دنبال يك زبان قوي ميگردم كه كاربري ساده اي داشته باشه و دستم براي ساخت برنامه ها باز باشه

----------


## powerboy2988

> خوب شما چه چه زباني رو پيشنهادي ميديد كه مشكل من حل بشه
> من دنبال يك زبان قوي ميگردم كه كاربري ساده اي داشته باشه و دستم براي ساخت برنامه ها باز باشه


Android.....

----------


## amirtaji

خيلي عذر ميخوام
همونطور كه در پست اول گفتم من در زمينه برنامه نويسي موبايل در ابتداي خط هستم
يا من راهنمايي هاي شما رو نميگيرم يا شما دوستان بي حوصله جواب ميديد

اگر زبان برنامه نويسي معرفي ميكنيد يك لينك هم به من بديد
بنده با جستجو اشنا هستم و چيزي دستگيرم نشد
جوابها همه ناقصه
اون دوست عزيز كه ميفرمايند به فايل هاي سيستمي دسترسي نداريد خوب يك زبان برنامه نويسي معرفي كنيد كه دسترسي داشته باشه

يا دوست عزيز ديگه كه فرموديد android  خوب اين الان نام سيستم عامله يا يك محيط برنامه نويسي

ايا ما برنامه اي نداريم كه توش كد بنويسيسم
يا محيطي مثل ويژوال؟
لطفا منو كامل راهنمايي كنيد و خلاصه گويي نكنيد

j2me , netbeans و ... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## powerboy2988

باشه...
Android یک سیستم عامل هستش بر روی موبایل که می تونی کاری رو که گفتی رو توش انجام بدی... 
واسه اینکه بتونی براش برنامه نویسی کنی احتیاج به چندتا چیز داری ..

1- با زبان برنامه نویسی Java آشنا باشی
2- SDK ی مربوط به android رو داشته باشی...
3- از یک محیط برنامه نویسی استفاده کنی

واسه مورد اول : 
برای خوندن جاوا می تونی از کتاب شروع کنی که من بهت کتاب Thinking in Java و یا Java Head First رو پیشنهاد می کنم....(دوست داشتی email بزن تا لینک دانلود بدم)

واسه مورد دوم :
بهتره به سایت developer.android.com یک سری بزنی... از این سایت می تونی دانلود کنی 

واسه مورد سوم:
می تونی از 2تا محیط برنامه نویسی استفاده کنی 
             - Eclipse : یک محیط برنامه نویسی رایگان و قدرتمند هستش و بیشتر کسایی که android کار می کنن از این محیط استفاده می کنند و می تونی از سایت http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ دانلود کنی و 
                            از سایت http://www.vogella.de/eclipse.html برای آموزش اون استفاده کنی
             - IntelliJ : یک محیط برای نویسی که پولی هست.....

اما بعد از اینها.. واسه آموزش Android می تونی از کتاب Hello Android شروع کنی (بازم خواستی می تونی email بزنی تا لینک دانلود بهت بدم) 
و یا از سایت http://www.vogella.de/android.html استفاده کنی.. 

موفق باشی...

----------


## amirtaji

الان احساس ميكنم استارت كارم با راهنمايي خوبتون شروع شد

فقط 1 سوال و درخواست
1- با توجه به كاربردي كه من در زبان برنامه نويسي موبايل ميخوام پيشنهادي هم براي سيستم عاملهاي ديگه هم داريد
من حدسم بر اين هست كه فايلهاي جاوا بر روي اندرويد و سيمبين بايد قابل اجرا باشن
ايا يك فايل ساخته شده توسط اين زبان كه به صورت جاوا خروجي گرفته شده قابليت اجرا بر روي سيمبين و ويندوز موبايل رو داره؟

2- ايا شما كتاب و يا منبع فارسي خوبي براي اموزش اين زبان سراغ داريد؟
من زبانم كمي ضعيف هست اما بعد از اينكه برنامه رو ياد بگيرم ميتونم از help و application  هايي كه در سايت هاي منبع داده شده به راحتي استفاده كنم
با visual studio هم ميشه براي اين سيستم عاملها برنامه نوشت؟

در حال حاضر با زبان nsis كار ميكنم و اين زبان رو از روي help ياد گرفتم .اما اصولي نبوده ميخوام يك كتاب يا منبع فارسي داشته باشم كه اصولي ياد بگيرم و بعد به سراغ منابع انگليسي برم

----------


## powerboy2988

خواهش می کنم.///

1- درسته که android با java کار می کنه... اما JVM ی که واسه android هستش Java byte code های استاندارد رو قبول نمی کنه.. 
اما شما می توی از شبیه ساز استفاده کنی ... دلیل اینکه می خوای از Java واسه جفتش استفاده کنی چیه؟؟

2- خیلی کم هستش به زبان فارسی... یک نمونه اون سایت www.kamalan.com هستش که یک سری مفهومات رو گفته ..
و microsoft هم این قابلیت رو گذاشته که از طریق visual studio واسه android برنامه نویسی کنی.. اما sdk ی که ارائه می ده.. پولیه و رایگان نیست

اما توصیه می کنم که از زبان اصلی استفاده کنی چون خیلی از مفهوم ها رو خیلی بد به فارسی ترجمه می کنند و گمراه میشی... اولش سخته.. اما بعد از یک مدت راه می افتی دوست عزیز.. 
کتاب Hello Android زبان ساده ی داره .. Java Head First هم همینطوره..

----------


## amirtaji

والا من در زمينه انتي ويروس ها كار ميكنم
يكسري برنامه ها نوشتم كه بدرد خورده و استقبال خوبي داشته كه معروفترينش backuper-nod32 هست كه ميتونيد با يك جستجو سطح استقبالشو ببينيد
myite
www.irwit.com
الا به مقطعي رسيدم كه نياز پيدا شده براي موبايل ها هم برنامه هايي بنويسم مثل پكيجي كه بتونه انتي ويروس رو اپديت كنه
از اونجايي كه تنها كار ميكنم و كارها خيلي زياد هست و كند پيش ميره ميخوام زباني رو ياد بگيرم كه احتياجات برنامه نويسيمو بر طرف كنه و بشه براي همه موبايلها استفاده كرد
چون زمان كافي براي يادگيري زبان ديگه رو ندارم
ميخواستم ويژوال استديو رو ياد بگيرم كه علاوه بر موبايل بشه برنامه هاي ديگه رو هم براي pc نوشت
براي همين دنبال يك راهنمايي خوب و جامعه و سريع هستم

من يك تخته وايت بورد تو اتاق كارم دارم كه ليست پروژه هاي بعديم روشه و هر روز داره اضافه ميشه و كم كم دارم ديوانه ميشم
اما دوست دارم كه مفيد باشم

----------


## powerboy2988

می دونم چه حسی داری .... 
ایشالا که موفق باشی... و هر کمکی هم از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم ...

موفق باشی

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
به نظر من بد نیست یه نگاهی به پایتون هم بندازی
هم یادگیریش خیلی راحته، هم قدرتمنده، هم رو یه سری سیستم عاملهای شرکت نوکیا قابل اجراست.
از این سایت هم میتونی توضیحات خوبی براش پیدا کنی
www.pylearn.com

----------


## srfarzad

برای برنامه نویسی اندروید با برنامه ایکلیپس رو از سایت www.*eclipse*.org دانلود کنید ، سپس SDK رو دانلود کنید.(در بخش اندروید این مسائل شرح داده شده، ابتدا سری به این بخش بزنید مشکلتون حل میشه)
این محیط کاملا گرافیکی هستش و میتونید بعد از اینکه با SDK اندروید ارتباطش دادید از ویجت ها(کنترل ها)ی اندروید استفاده کنید.
برای دانلود همه ی برنامه های اندروید به آدرس زیر برید و از اونجا دانلود کنید ولی حجمش بالای 3 گیگ هستش.
*آموزش اندروید  آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید برنامه نویسی اندروید اندروید استودیو آموزش اندروید استودیو*

برای کار با ویندوز موبایل هم میتونی در ویژوال استودیوی 2010 سرویس پک یک  SDK ویندوز فون رو دانلود کنی و برنامه ویندوز موبایل هم بنویسی. اگه با دات نت آشنا باشی به راحتی میتونید کار کنید.

----------

